# TRIFECTA: Cruze SS Build



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Many of you are aware of our Gen 2 Cruze LTG/A9 build we posted about via our Facebook page. We wanted to share the project here on the forums as well. We will be keeping this thread updated with progress 

*September 2017:
*
2017 Cruze, meet 2.0L turbo (LTG). We're building the Cruze SS that GM refuses to. Our hardware team is transplanting an LTG engine, along with the new 9 speed automatic into this Cruze hatch! Stay tuned as this build comes along!










*November 2017
*
Update on the Cruze SS. Engine is mounted solid, we found we're going to have to move the radiator forward, however, if we want this engine to remain turbocharged. ;-) The other challenge is tying together the engine harness for the LTG engine to the Cruze fuse box and body harness, as these are quite different.










We reinstalled the turbo on our Cruze SS, with a catch... We had to trim out the radiator core support, we will have to build a new core support, and move the radiator further forward.

This is our "T40" turbocharger. It is a stock LTG turbo housing, with upgraded compressor and turbine. On one of our other LTG development vehicles, this turbocharger added about 50hp on the dyno (at the wheels) on top of what a calibration added.










https://www.facebook.com/TRIFECTAPerformanceInc/videos/1750960534923229/










*December 2017
*
"Update on the Cruze SS / LTG:

Intake: Check

Monster intercooler: Check

Wheels and axles: Check

Setting precedent: Check"


















More updates to come!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks Promising!

(although I'd prefer a manual)


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

looks like a BEAST. Can't wait to see how the cosmetics end up.


----------



## chevy626 (Sep 11, 2017)

This!! Nice work so far


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

*LTG Cruze Update*

*TRIFECTA: A new age of Cruze tuning starts today. Introducing our 2.0T (LTG) engine swapped 2017 Cruze hatch.
*









Since the Cruze debuted almost 8 years ago in North America, it's been every Cruze enthusiast's dream to swap a larger engine into one. We kept waiting and waiting for Chevrolet to build a proper Cruze SS, to no avail. Today, TRIFECTA is proud to announce the dream of a car worthy of being called a Cruze SS, has become reality.

We started with a 2017 Chevrolet Cruze hatch. We took the original engine and transmission out, and swapped in an engine and transmission from a 2017 Chevrolet Malibu Premier. This is the 2.0L turbocharged engine coupled with the 9T50 front wheel drive 9 speed automatic transmission. With proper calibration work, this engine and transmission in its stock form can deliver about 300HP at the flywheel. This equates to around 240HP at the wheels, which is about 70WHP more than the LE2 can produce with a proper tune.

We didn't stop there, though. We also installed aftermarket cams to increase airflow and fuel pump supply. And we added our "T40" turbocharger, which produced darn near 400HP when we tested on a Chevrolet Malibu recently. We have an aftermarket front mount intercooler for tuned up 2.0T engines, a cold air intake, and a custom dual-outlet exhaust system.
The challenges were many in building this car. Which axles to use? Which mounts? Where to move the radiator to make room for the turbocharger? The wiring! The engine may fit in this car like it was designed for it, but there couldn't be much more different with the wiring harness on the Cruze vs the Malibu.

But, in the end, it all works, as if Chevrolet themselves built the car. You push the start button and the engine roars to life through the custom exhaust system with an aggressive yet tasteful note. It may seem like the little things, but it's the little things that matter: The gauges work. The heater works. The brakes work. Shift it into Drive, and you're off. The 9sp automatic transmission peels through the gears smoothly. Put the pedal down, and hold on.

The car is a work in progress, there's still a few things that need to be done with it (like fabbing a bracket for the ECM instead of using zip ties lol), but make no mistake, the Cruze has entered a new age.



















Here is the video of it starting up and doing a quick take-off:

https://www.facebook.com/TRIFECTAPerformanceInc/videos/1896272717058676/


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

So...we'll see this at Lordstown this year then???:whatdoyouthink:


*EDIT:* I want that exhaust note for mine too!!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> So...we'll see this a Lordstown this year then???:whatdoyouthink:
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* I want that exhaust note for mine too!!


Maybe! Thats wht we are hoping for. Depends on our development schedule


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

In for the exhaust:jump:. Maybe you will build and sale the rear exhaust portion?


----------

